
Crew Returns to Earth as Another Prepares for Launch - calliethrone
https://blogs.nasa.gov/spacestation/2018/06/03/crew-returns-to-earth-as-another-prepares-for-launch/
======
calliethrone
Three crew members who have been living and working aboard the International
Space Station have landed safely in Kazakhstan.

